# [SOLVED] computer wont boot,help



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

HP Touchsmart 300-1025uk,


Hi I installed a new hdd in the above model, everything went fine,I did notice after the install that the fan was constantly running,so I took it apart and cleaned all the dirt from it,I put every thing back together as normal,now the system wont boot,I reopened it up and check all was ok ,I applied new thermal paste to the cpu,reassembled,still no joy,

THE BIOS IS NOT EVEN BEEN SEEN AT BOOT TIMES,I removed the cmos battery and still nothing,any help would be great,also the keyboard and mouse are not been seen either

stephen


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

Any lights, Beeps, fans?

I would suspect some wiring is not plugged in either from the power supply or the front panel switch.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

thanks for the reply wrench,

Yes it does bleep when it boots,but that all it does ,ive checked all the wiring and stiil nothing,when I did remove the heatsink ,the chip came away from the board with the heatsink,for what was such a small problem has now turned into a huge one,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

AMD or Intel?

If AMD carefully check the pins on the CPU are straight and not bent, if bent use a mechanical pencil with the lead removed to straighten them carefully.

Then Gently twist it of the heatsink, reinstall in the socket, reapply thermal paste, clear the CMOS and see what you have.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

Hi wrench,

I tink you have pin pointed me in the right direction,what my problem was,when I initially removed the heat sink the chip came with it,so been a dumb *** I screwedit back in not locking it with the latch,I removed it now again and latched it in position,before this the fan was very loud,it is now almost silent,but still the same problem,no boot screen,nothing,just a black screen,and you were correct,the pins as sligtly bent,but it did snap into the board with out any force,?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

Get a magnifying glass and look very well to make sure known are broken off or bent completely over.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

NO they all seem fine,there was a slight smudch paste on the board were it fits in,I had to remove it and the paste wasnt fully dry,And its a amd chip I forgot to mention,I dont mind having to buy a new chip,but I dont want to incase it wont work,could it be the m/b/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

Have you tried clearing the cmos yet?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

yes I have removed the battery fro the board,is ther another way od clearing it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

Should be a header with a jumper cap, but removing the battery will do the same as long as the power is unplugged.

Try removing all the ram and attempt to boot, it should beep repeatedly.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

Yes it beep repeatedly. ,WITH THE RAM REMOVED AND THE BATTERY


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

Good sign, well maybe, I'm leaning to a cpu issue but it could also be a socket.
Does the screen do anything on boot?
I just want to make sure the ribbon cable(I think it's a ribbon) from the MB to the inverter/screen is fully seated being a all in one you should check both ends like a laptop.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

Your a genius,I put the battery and ram back in,it booted up no problem,,,I just now have to set the cmos,how do I do that,thank you,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

What do you mean set the cmos it should be on the defaults, unless you have changed any thing in the past the setting are like when purchased.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

It has reset after it fully booted,I wish I could buy you a cold beer,thank you for all your time,but most of all thank you for sharing your knowledge with me,that is priceless,I have learned alot from you the past hr,

Stephen


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: computer wont boot,help*

I'm just happy you have up and running


----------

